# Hyllus diardi male



## Deroplatys (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's my new male Hyllus diardi, havent gotten him a female yet


----------



## pavel (Jul 6, 2011)

Excellant pics!  That 3rd shot is awesome!


----------



## RodG (Jul 12, 2011)

Great photos! Too bad we can get them here in the USA:wall:

Reactions: Love 1


----------

